# Karate Boss Duped "ninjers" to Rob and Kill



## Indagator (Oct 29, 2010)

> *Karate boss duped 'ninjas' to rob and kill*
> 
> Melissa Nelson, AAP October 29, 2010, 4:15 pm
> 
> ...


 
Utter tragedy.


----------



## Carol (Oct 29, 2010)

What on earth possesses people to do this?  *shakes head*


----------

